# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  I'm choosing between a 64 bit 1GB and a 128 bit 512mb GPU, which should I get?

## kpb15

I'm currently playing path on exile on an XP 32-bit OS. 4GB Ram. Dual Core. I'm trying to find out which GPU will make the game run smoother. They're pre-owned GPUs. I'm just wondering if RAM plays a greater role in it?

----------


## Freefall552

Do you know the full name of both cards?

----------


## CreativeXtent

i would suggest a new pc....

----------


## Freefall552

Not everyone have the budget or interest to buy a new computer.  :Smile:

----------


## Liis

I haven't came across many games that requires you to have more then the ram you got. Ofcourse it also depends on how many programs/processes you run in the background. 
What kind of GPU are you using now? Integrated?

----------


## kpb15

I can't really afford a new PC at the moment. One is an NVIDIA GeForce 8400gs and the other is a Sapphire X1550 and just found out they're both 512mb so I guess I should just get the 128bit?

I read somewhere about how the NVIDIA card has better DirectX and rendering but I read on another forum that a larger bit rate helps even more, so I don't know what to choose.

----------


## cl0wned

> I can't really afford a new PC at the moment. One is an NVIDIA GeForce 8400gs and the other is a Sapphire X1550 and just found out they're both 512mb so I guess I should just get the 128bit?
> 
> I read somewhere about how the NVIDIA card has better DirectX and rendering but I read on another forum that a larger bit rate helps even more, so I don't know what to choose.


8400 for sure

----------


## kpb15

forgot to say thanks, i went for the 8400, have to play at lowest settings and at 800x600 but it's pretty good and never overheats (been online for 72 hours). I guess that's all i can expect from a $5 video card. Saving up for a better one hopefully by next week.

----------


## ratzoi

8600 rulzz !

----------

